# Grand river catfish



## Chinhook (Oct 15, 2015)

Have any of you guys ever caught any flat heads in the lower section of the grand river?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

They gotta be there. Caught a few in the the lower Cuyahoga.
Also heard of few people from one of the brew boats nightfished and got some monster flatheads at our marina.


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

Never hooked a flathead but last year I caught a small blue cat and this year I caught 2 blue cats that was over 40 inches in the grand river.


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

Ther are no blues in erie


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm telling you the two caught was most definitely blue cats. Trust me I doubted myself also. But I have talked to three different ranges and all three said the same thing. They haven't heard or seen any big blues but they have seen and heard of small numbers of blues being caught in the grand every year. And every year they are getting more and more questioning and reporting of blues being caught. But as long as no one believes and not fish for them just means more fun for me


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

Alot of blues are confused with the blue phase of the channel cat erie is also borderline to cold for blues the only real way is to count anal fin. I'm not calling b.s fish have ended up in weird places! Just unlikely


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

blue catfish has an average of 30 to 35 rays on its anal they did


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)




----------

